
The Twitter Bitcoin hack can happen anywhere humans are involved - jandeboevrie
https://raymii.org/s/blog/The_twitter_bitcoin_hack_can_happen_anywhere_humans_are_involved.html
======
henkdevries
I love those old mainframe screenshots! Wish there was more English
information.

